# Photobucket images - not for forum use



## Janet H

Recently the image hosting service Photobucket changed their terms of use for account holders and no longer allow embedded images to be displayed on forums.  As a result the forum had many threads lose their photo documentation.   

Moving forward we will disallow links to Photobucket and ask that you store your images with the posted text that they were intended to augment, here on the forum.

Forum members can store images posts and threads using the attachment option found in the advanced reply editor or in photo albums set up in individual profiles.  There is no cost to store images here and this will ensure that your content is not diminished by an image hosting service changing their minds about how your content is handled.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Just Cooking

I received that message a week after I discontinued Photobucket..

Ross


----------



## roadfix

At the suggestion from another food forum I just started using photoimages.org to post photos over there.    No hassle, works like a charm, so far........on my mobile device.   Not sure about laptops and desktops...


----------



## rodentraiser

Photobucket is no longer hosting third party sites and when we post those photos here, this is then considered a third party site. They want $399 (yes, you read that right) if you want them to still host third party sites. 

I have over 5000 pictures at Photobucket and I'll be moving them all over to a flash drive before I close my Photobucket account.

My question, though, is how many pictures, or how much storage is there here before we have to start deleting them? I know some websites have a limit. 

Also, people will sometimes have a problem getting their photos small enough to upload here. I know most people have their own resizing sites, but I thought I would share one of my favorites here:

Free Online Image Editor


----------



## Andy M.

I keep all my photos, over six thousand, in my cloud account with low res copies on my computer.  I have no trouble uploading from my computer to this site.  DC resizes photos as you upload them.


----------



## medtran49

roadfix said:


> At the suggestion from another food forum I just started using *photoimages.org* to post photos over there.    No hassle, works like a charm, so far........on my mobile device.   Not sure about laptops and desktops...



I get a "parking" page with a notice that domain site might be for sale when I go there.


----------



## roadfix

medtran49 said:


> I get a "parking" page with a notice that domain site might be for sale when I go there.



I get that also on my laptop.   But works fine on my iphone and am able to post photos...


----------



## Kayelle

testing.


----------



## Kayelle

medtran49 said:


> I get a "parking" page with a notice that domain site might be for sale when I go there.



Med, it's .org not .com. 
The airplane cake was uploaded to photoimage.org from photobucket.


----------



## roadfix

photoimages.org does not work on my laptop....     But like I mentioned before it works on my iphone.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> testing.



Love the cake, Kay!


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> photoimages.org does not work on my laptop....     But like I mentioned before it works on my iphone.



I wonder why RF? I only use my desktop pc.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I wonder why RF? I only use my desktop pc.



Could be the operating system on my laptop.   I have a Chrome laptop and it has limitations.    I haven't tried it yet on my other laptop so I'll see if it works on that.


----------



## msmofet

Isn't it postimage.org? https://postimg.org/gallery/1zhpxrtjg/


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> Isn't it postimage.org?



It is.    My mistake, it's not photoimages.org.


----------



## Sagittarius

As Andy, Cloud is an excellent tool .. 

I also store travel photographs on Pdfs as well as my computer ( desk top ).


----------



## Janet H

rodentraiser said:


> My question, though, is how many pictures, or how much storage is there here before we have to start deleting them? I know some websites have a limit.




You can load as many images as you like.  They will be resized if they are too large.


----------



## msmofet

I Was looking at some old recipes threads of mine and noticed that a lot of my old pictures that are hosted on Photobucket are still visible. Very strange.


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> I Was looking at some old recipes threads of mine and noticed that a lot of my old pictures that are hosted on Photobucket are still visible. Very strange.



I looked around and mine are still here too MsM. Very strange indeed. Could it be that Photobucket actually decided to be reasonable??


----------



## Janet H

Kayelle said:


> I looked around and mine are still here too MsM. Very strange indeed. Could it be that Photobucket actually decided to be reasonable??



No - you will see that they are now images in the thread


----------



## GotGarlic

Janet H said:


> No - you will see that they are now images in the thread


Did you tech types do something automagical to grab pix from Photobucket and replace them in the DC database?  Impressive.


----------



## Janet H

GotGarlic said:


> Did you tech types do something automagical to grab pix from Photobucket and replace them in the DC database?  Impressive.



Shhh. Just like sharing a family recipe... we might leave out an important detail.


----------



## GotGarlic

Janet H said:


> Shhh. Just like sharing a family recipe... we might leave out an important detail.


Your secret is safe with me


----------



## Kayelle

I don't need to know the secret, but *THANK YOU* Janet!!


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> I don't need to know the secret, but *THANK YOU* Janet!!


 +1!! I agree. Thank you so much!! I am going through as many of my posts as I can find and replacing the pictures that are being held ransom by Photobucket. The DC Tech Fairies have made the job a bit easier!


----------



## medtran49

Janet H said:


> You can load as many images as you like.  They will be resized if they are too large.



I can't add any more pictures or albums here.


----------



## msmofet

medtran49 said:


> I can't add any more pictures or albums here.



How many albums do you have?


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> I can't add any more pictures or albums here.


You don't have to put them in albums. You can attach them to individual posts using the paper clip icon.


----------



## Janet H

medtran49 said:


> I can't add any more pictures or albums here.



please try again - we've made some changes.


----------

